# grinding



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

i have a 95 240sx and when i start my car it makes a high pitch grinding sound, that last for a few seconds then stops. it sounds bad and i want it to stop any ideas?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

hmmm....more detail plz? Where is the sound coming from?


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Bullet23 said:


> i have a 95 240sx and when i start my car it makes a high pitch grinding sound, that last for a few seconds then stops. it sounds bad and i want it to stop any ideas?


Your starter is going bad. Get a new one. I think they're about 100.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

$100...wow thats cheep. The cheapest one I've found remanufactured was $150.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> $100...wow thats cheep. The cheapest one I've found remanufactured was $150.


haha that's probably right. But I know the starter is the problem.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

i just had the starter replaced about 3 months ago, also it happened the other day while i was driving. How could i tell if the starter had gone bad. Sorry I don't know much about cars, but i am trying to learn so thanks for you help


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Bullet23 said:


> i just had the starter replaced about 3 months ago, also it happened the other day while i was driving. How could i tell if the starter had gone bad. Sorry I don't know much about cars, but i am trying to learn so thanks for you help


 that dosent sound like a starter if it was grinding while you were driving. more details on the sound and location would be great.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

the sound is this high pitch grinding noise, i don't really know how else to describe it. i'm not really sure where the where it is coming from, other than the engine


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

check all the belts.
make sure they are tiiiiiiiiite!!!! <LMAO


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

kane2g said:


> check all the belts.
> make sure they are tiiiiiiiiite!!!! <LMAO


Does it happen at a specific time? Like maybe when you turn the A/C on or only when you're highway driving (aside from the morning startup). Best guess with the info you've given us is what Kane said - one of your three belts are loose. Tight is good. Loose isn't fun. Check into that ASAP b/c if one of them is loose it could *potentially* (depending on how loose it is) slip off its pulley while you're driving. No bueno.


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

still sounds like a starter problem. could be a short somewhere keeping the starter from disengaging during start up...and randomly engaging during driving. check the starter signal wire (small wire on starter). get a multimeter. turnkey, and release. see if voltage drops upon releasing key. if voltage remains for a second then you have a cross-short somewhere. otherwise I'd say just a sticky starter...replace it either way cause it's going to kill your flywheel...


----------

